# Outbacker New Year Resolutions



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

1. I resolve to reduce GVW of my tow vehicle by 25 lbs ("gross weight" removed specifically from my own re*r-end)
2. I resolve that one time in 2008 I will not be the last guy to arrive in the dark at an Outbacker rally
3. I resolve in 2008 to meet my fellow Outbackers as often as possible...go camping a LOT
4. I resolve to make a donation to support this great web-site, Outbackers.com (Finally - an easy one!)

OK, folks ... what are your Outbacker resolutions??

Happy New Year,
Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

1. I resolve to watch my weight. Not to watch it go up, either. But down.








2. I resolve to watch my wife's weight. I just like looking at her.








3. I resolve to go campin' as often as I can.








4. I resolve to be a better husband.








5. I resolve to be a better Dadad. (Granddad)








6. I resolve to be a better Christian.








7. I resolve to eat more sensibly (diabetes, you know).








8. I resolve to enjoy life in general.









Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

1) resolve to use the outback more than in 07.
2) resolve to log on to outbackers more often. (working on the house for almost 2 years now)
3) resolve to work with BO on his training. (get him ready for 08/09 waterfowl season)

Darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My resolution is just to enjoy life with family and friends

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I resolve to spend less time on Outbackers..............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








..........................


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

This is a tough one to choose...

I thought of the whole lose weight/live better stuff, but then I thought while searching for the impossible, perhaps I could target more along the lines of becoming independantly wealthy and quitting my job!









Seriously though, my new years resolution is to focus less on work and more on having fun with the family!








(Just don't tell my boss ok?!?!







)


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am perfect, don't need a resolution....

waiting for lighting.......


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Finally make it to a Rally and avoid 10-12 international business trips each year.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My resolution is to beat my OCD problems and stop doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My resolution is to beat my OCD problems and stop doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My resolution is to beat my OCD problems and stop doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It looks like we have two with resolutions to hit 10,000 posts!








Just 3 posts at a time


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nathan said:


> It looks like we have two with resolutions to hit 10,000 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an FYI... if you reply to a certain post multiple times within a few minutes, your count only goes up by 1, not 3


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> It looks like we have two with resolutions to hit 10,000 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an FYI... if you reply to a certain post multiple times within a few minutes, your count only goes up by 1, not 3








[/quote]

Say WHAT?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now ya tell him


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Now ya tell him


Going to have to post slower (not less) in order to keep it real.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

....LOL

I knew you would figure it out


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> ....LOL
> 
> I knew you would figure it out


Where there is a will...there is a way.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

exactly


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I will....

1. Make this another great year of camping
2. Spend more time fixing those annoying little things around the house.
3. Make this year more memorable for Wolfwood than the last or the one before that...








4. And i will leave this space for lattitude!!

Ha!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

1. Get through our 3 year legal battle with my white trash SIL so we never have to travel to Las Vegas again (long story)









2. Get out and go camping more often (much easier when 3 year legal battle is finally over on Jan 8th) Wish us luck!

3. Keep my house clutter free (not easy with a 6 year old with a million toys).


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I will....
> 
> ...
> 3. Make this year more memorable for Wolfwood than the last or the one before that...
> ...


Now 2008 is really starting to look up!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> 1. Get through our 3 year legal battle with my white trash SIL so we never have to travel to Las Vegas again (long story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got time.....

Good luck with your battle.

By the way, I can't believe you're blaming that really sweet little DS of yours for all that clutter.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I will....
> 
> ...
> 3. Make this year more memorable for Wolfwood than the last or the one before that...
> ...


Now 2008 is really starting to look up!!!








[/quote]
Oh Yeah! Go ahead! Egg him on!!! Nathan - let me clue you in on something







....Eric DOES NOT need anyone's help with this twisted little, dillussional fantasy of his!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I will....
> 
> 3. Make this year more memorable for Wolfwood than the last or the one before that...
> 
> ...


OH, GREAT! Now I'm the target of a "RESOLUTION" on a web site! My life just keeps getting better all the time


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> 1. Get through our 3 year legal battle with my white trash SIL so we never have to travel to Las Vegas again (long story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...no love for your SIL eh?


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

skippershe said:


> 1. Get through our 3 year legal battle with my white trash SIL so we never have to travel to Las Vegas again (long story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am betting there is a REAL good story there...

Ditto #2 AND #3

Us camping moms need to stick together







Best wishes on the 8th....

Jennifer


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1. Get through our 3 year legal battle with my white trash SIL so we never have to travel to Las Vegas again (long story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...no love for your SIL eh?








[/quote]
My biggest Christmas wish this year was for her to get hit by a bus


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> 1. Get through our 3 year legal battle with my white trash SIL so we never have to travel to Las Vegas again (long story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...no love for your SIL eh?








[/quote]
My biggest Christmas wish this year was for her to get hit by a bus








[/quote]

Wow...I'll have to remember to stay on your good side.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> 1. Get through our 3 year legal battle with my white trash SIL so we never have to travel to Las Vegas again (long story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got time.....

Good luck with your battle.

[/quote]
Quick rundown...

We get this call 3 1/2 years ago...Please help us, we're going to lose our house to a loan shark if you don't bail us out.
See, they have this little problem called *gambling * and blew through $140,000.00 cash then borrowed money against their then paid for house (left to them by dh's parents).

We told them that we would pay off the loan shark the $30,000.00 borrowed and then sell the house and split everything with them, but first we would have everything drawn up by an attorney. They were to help ready the house for sale and move when we asked them to. The title was put in our name with a quick claim to the house.

3 months goes by, they kept putting us off and putting us off, trying to avoid moving at any cost. Next thing we know, we're being sued. They are claiming that we loaned them the money and that we told them that they were to get the house back.

There's a whole lot more...lies, cheating, deceit, check forgery...we've been living this for so long now that it's totally normal. They've put us almost into financial ruin by taking on an interest only loan on our own home while paying to keep the Vegas house out of foreclosure. Thank God we have letters by them with excuses why they couldn't move right away, signed legal contracts and a good lawyer on our side.

It's been quite a battle...$15,000.00 in attorney fees, countless trips out there to see the attorney, not to mention over $100,000.00 in mortgage payments and other out of pocket expenses...we're even paying their trash bills and property taxes!...It's just great to finally have our day in court and to hopefully have the judge rule that yes, it is our house and finally kick their sorry @sses on the street!

It's a bigger nutshell, but it would take me forever to tell the whole story!
We could use all the crossed fingers and toes that you Outbackers can muster for us next Tuesday...

BTW, if anyone is coming to the big electronics show in Vegas next week, we'll be at the Fremont Hotel downtown (closest to the courthouse), so stop in and we'll buy you a drink


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW.........

Good luck to you and I will be keeping my fingers crossed. Sorry this sort of thing got in the way of family too. That sucks. But I believe that good wins over. Some times the good guys take it on the chin but the end up on top in the end. Here's to the good guys!

Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> WOW.........
> 
> Good luck to you and I will be keeping my fingers crossed. Sorry this sort of thing got in the way of family too. That sucks. But I believe that good wins over. Some times the good guys take it on the chin but the end up on top in the end. Here's to the good guys!
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric,

I forgot to mention that both my dh and his sister were adopted 3 years apart, so no true blood involved. I'm convinced that she's the spawn of the devil...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> WOW.........
> 
> Good luck to you and I will be keeping my fingers crossed. Sorry this sort of thing got in the way of family too. That sucks. But I believe that good wins over. Some times the good guys take it on the chin but the end up on top in the end. Here's to the good guys!
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric,

I forgot to mention that both my dh and his sister were adopted 3 years apart, so no true blood involved. I'm convinced that she's the spawn of the devil...
[/quote]

Still.....sheesh!! Some times you just gotta say....Why?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> BTW, if anyone is coming to the big electronics show in Vegas next week, we'll be at the Fremont Hotel downtown (closest to the courthouse), so stop in and we'll buy you a drink


I've been to CES that last 7 years straight....and this is the first year I'm not going. Bummer...would have nice to met you and Mr. Skippershe.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I will....
> 
> ...
> 3. Make this year more memorable for Wolfwood than the last or the one before that...
> ...


Now 2008 is really starting to look up!!!








[/quote]
Oh Yeah! Go ahead! Egg him on!!! Nathan - let me clue you in on something







....Eric DOES NOT need anyone's help with this twisted little, dillussional fantasy of his!
[/quote]

Oh yes Judi...Even the fertile mind of Outbackerman needs a little fodder every now and again!

Hmmmmm Makes me want to start a new thread.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Hmmmmm Makes me want to start a new thread.......


Go for it...I'll be right there.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I will....
> 
> ...
> 3. Make this year more memorable for Wolfwood than the last or the one before that...
> ...


Now 2008 is really starting to look up!!!








[/quote]
Oh Yeah! Go ahead! Egg him on!!! Nathan - let me clue you in on something







....Eric DOES NOT need anyone's help with this twisted little, dillussional fantasy of his!
[/quote]
Oh, it's obvious he doesn't need any help, but I have a hard time denying my enjoyment of the activities...








WEll, it looks like there is another thread I have to go visit...


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Skippershe....

Bless your heart - If you have life insurance on the SIL, I will root for a bus









If not, will cross everything I have starting next Monday night!

Jennifer


----------



## wildeyedandbuckwild (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not a legal mind or noting but if you have had the house put in your name. Than you own it, that's what I thought. I might be wrong. But as I see you should be able to kick them to the curb, and keep kicking once they get into the street and then kick them down the block!!! Good luck hopefully you won't need and the judge will say "get out "...
P.s. Kick them for me! I hate people who want something for nothing and take advantage of good people


----------

